

Ask YC: What is Y Combinator's position on startups who want to focus on non-US markets? - theloneranger

i.e. We want to apply to the YCombinator winter program and we do not mind moving to the US for 3 months (if accepted of course) but eventually my business will be aimed at users in Asia/Australia, so we will want to move back to our home country. Will YCombinator accept such applications? TIA!
======
pg
Sure. The high bit for us (and for you) is whether or not you're going to
succeed. Songkick seems to be mainly based in the UK, and we're glad we funded
them.

------
azharcs
I had the same question too. I am from India, I want to apply for Winter Cycle
and the product is for all the users. I had read a post where they say it is
tough to get into ycombinator if you are not from Ivy League colleges or from
USA. This is a scary part for me, I took leave from college this year to get
into winter cycle and then i read about it how difficult it is for people from
other countries to get into ycombinator. They said it is difficult not
impossible, so trying my 100% to get in.

~~~
SingAlong
azharcs,

I too planned to do the same thing as you did - taking leave from college. But
you know how strict it is in India. You must be lucky that your college gave
you the 'requested' leave. I planned of taking leave and then the idea itself
scared me off(what if I don't get selected and I am on leave).

~~~
azharcs
I can always get educated whenever i want to but market is not always
favorable for launching products always. It is not like i am not getting
educated now, everyday learning little bit more than i knew yesterday be it
programming, designing or start up culture. I am self-learning now and it
feels great not to be spoon fed.

I know it is tough to quit education in India, they think of education as
spiritual rather than a commodity they purchase by paying yearly fees. Which
city in India do u stay, I am from Bangalore.

------
theloneranger
Thanks guys and thanks pg, looking forward to getting the prototype done and
begin the application process.

